# Can't argue with this indian.



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Indian Chief 'Two Eagles' was asked by a white government official, You have observed the white man for 90 years.

You've seen his wars and his technological advances. You've seen his progress, and the damage he's done.

The Chief nodded in agreement.

The official continued, Considering all these events, in your opinion, where did the white man go wrong?

The Chief stared at the government official for over a minute and then calmly replied:

When white man find land, Indians running it, no taxes, no debt, plenty buffalo, plenty beaver, clean water.

Women did all the work, Medicine man free. Indian man spend all day hunting and fishing; all night having sex.

Then the chief leaned back and smiled..."Only white man dumb enough to think he could improve system like that."


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Its funny because its true


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Can't argue with that! How does one join the tribe?


----------

